# PC Hardware und PC Games gibt es nicht mehr .



## colormix (12. Dezember 2018)

Zu Anfang meiner PC Windows Zeit ano 2000 hatten mich diese Magazine  immer gut begleitet und das ein oder andere Programm , Gamen gerne gespielt und genutzt  .

Bei uns im Bezirk sind diese beiden Magazine seit einer weile nicht mehr käuflich zu bekommen,  
sind die Pleite ?

Falls doch noch  geben sollte Bestellen ist  uns   zu Umständlich  und Extra lange Autofahren wo der Liter Benzin fast 2 € kostet nur um vielleicht in einer anderen Stadt an die Magazine zu kommen ,  kommt nicht in Frage ich habe auch keine Zeit  falls es noch geben sollte ?
Das war es dann wohl ? 
-- sehr schade es war eine schöne Zeit  --

Oder bestehen Chancen das es diese Magazine im freien Handel mal irgendwann wieder gibt ?

Achja noch was wir können aus dem Internet nicht  viel runter laden da wir keinen DSL/VDSL Anschluss bekommen und das Datenvolumen  über Mobil ist sehr   knapp mit 5.5 GB bemessen  und teuer .

Es gibt eine menge  Leute in Deutschland die kein Internet Anschluss  bekommen oder die Telekom Privat Kunden nicht ans Netz lässt, 
wir sind hier in einer Größeren Stadt no  Internet  Anschluss  bei vielen , da sind solche Heft   Magazine mit CD,DVD schon Wichtig das man   an Aktuelle Updates,Programme  Games kommt .


----------



## Jooschka (12. Dezember 2018)

HeyHo!
Ich denke, es wird den PC-Zeitschriften wie PCGH oder PCG, genau wie allen anderen Print-Medien, in den letzten Jahren eher schlechter als besser gegangen sein. Auch bei mir gibt es immer weniger Tankstellen und Kiosk, die PCGH führen. Nur am HBF bekommt man sie wirklich zuverlässig. Ist halt keine Bild...
Was da auf jeden Fall Abhilfe schaffen kann, ist ein Abo ... 
Die DVD halte ich allerdings für garnicht mal so wichtig... einzig die Videos sind große Dateien, der Rest sind meist eher Tools im Megabyte-Bereich. Bleibt noch das Spiel... naja,3 hab ich letztes Jahr davon installiert... eins ne Stunde gezockt... Wenn gibt's hier und da mal eine Ausgabe mit Klassikern drauf, wie ANNO 1503 oder sowas...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

Geh in den nächsten Lotto/Kiosk deiner Wahl und bitte Ihn darum die Zeitung für dich zu bestellen. Der ordert die beim Pressevertrieb und hat die binne 1-2 Tagen und dann regelmäßig wenn du die haben möchtest. So mach ich das auch.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. Dezember 2018)

Computec bietet Abos und Einzelkäufe digital und print in jeder erdenklichen Form. Ihr könnt sogar Printhefte einzeln bestellen: Computec Shop

Abo ist natürlich die beste Lösung, weil wir unsere Gehälter auch aboniert haben


----------



## colormix (12. Dezember 2018)

nee ich will kein Abo  ud das ist mir auch alles zu umständlich  und zu kompliziert damit kommt ich nicht klar, genau das Zuschicken will ich vermeiden es wird viel geklaut, 
es  gibt hier nichts mehr zu kaufen auch am nächsten Kiosk nicht ,
also früher habe ich mich immer über diese Magazine gefreut auch auf die Games die darf waren auf die man nun ganz verzichten muss  und genau diese Games Voll Versionen bekommt man übers Internet nicht auch wenn es möglich wäre und man DSL hätte .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (12. Dezember 2018)

Naja, du willst kein Abo, den Kioskverkäufer hast du auch nicht gefragt, Sprit ist zu teuer, bleibt nur das Fahrrad oder in die Stadt ziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. Dezember 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Du hast was vergessen... oder drauf verzichten ^^



Definitiv keine Option!


----------



## colormix (12. Dezember 2018)

So wie ich das noch aus vergangener Zeit in Erinnerung hatte, 
erst CDs dann kamen DVDs als Daten Träger Heft Magazine  mit 2 DVDs, 
1 bis 3 Voll Versionen Games paar Demo Games,
 im laufe der Jahre wurden die Inhalte immer schlechter das selbst ich weniger bis gar nicht mehr gekauft hatte überall dann nur noch  Rollen Spiele Games auf jeder DVD .
Heute bekommt man es gar nicht mehr mit Neue Games
kein Magazine zu kaufen gibt, 
im Internet steht nichts liest man nur noch  über Windows 10 dessen Probleme Update Kram.
Wenn es wieder die PC Games geben würde mit 2 bis 3 DVD guten Games drauf würde ich dafür auch 10 € zahlen .
Die Gamestar gibt es hier übrigens auch nicht mehr , die gesamten PC Magazine sind hier so gut wie ganz verschwunden auch an der Tankstelle und am Kiosk .

Wenn das überall so ist Bundesweit   kommt schon was zusammen ,  die wenig verbleiben  Leser die ab und zu  diese Magazine noch gekauft hatten fallen nun auch ganz weg , da macht sich sicherlich auch keiner mehr die mühe mehre Geschäfte nach diesen Magazinen abzukappern .
Seit etwa mitte 2017 , Frühjahr 2018 sind hier alle PC Magazine weg .


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Dezember 2018)

Dann frag halt mal diesen Zeitschriftenhändler, warum er die Hefte aus dem Sortiment genommen hat. Gibt's die Computer Bild dort noch?
Die Zeitschriftenläden am Bahnhof und in der Tankstelle sind immer gut sortiert. Der REWE Markt hier im Ort hat dagegen im Zeitschriftenregal nicht einmal mehr Comics vorrätig, mit PC-Magazinen brauch ich da gar nicht erst kommen ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2018)

Was sagt denn MYKIOSK.com - Der schnellste Weg zu meiner Zeitschrift! bei dir? Die Website zeigt dir die nächstgelegenen Verkaufsstellen an. Falls keine Verkaufsstelle am Wohnort ist, dann vielleicht auf dem Weg zur Arbeitsstelle, Freunden oder Bekannten, die man regelmäßig besucht. Und wie bereits erwähnt: Wenn du deinem Zeitschriftenhändler Bescheid gibst, dann kann er die PCGH ohne Aufpreis für dich anfordern.
Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass der Print-Markt in den frühen 2000ern verglichen mit heute geradezu paradiesisch war und anno 2018 alle IT-/Gaming-Magazine deutlich geringere Stückzahlen absetzen. Daher werden natürlich heute auch kleinere Auflagen produziert und an weniger Zeitschriftenhändler ausgeliefert. In ländlichen Gegenden wirkt sich das aufgrund der geringeren Verkaufsstellendichte leider stärker aus als in Berlin, Hamburg, München, etc.


----------



## colormix (13. Dezember 2018)

ich  war letzte Woche und  gestern Abend  bei Reve da gibt es kein einziges Computer Magazin mehr alles  weg und aus  dem Sortiment geschmissen  , 
das wird wohl überall so sein und auch bei anderen Ketten so, PC Magazine sind alle raus geflogen .
Computer Bild hatten die vor kurzen noch soll aber auch raus fliegen  oder ist schon .

Die Masse kauft heute eh nur noch beim Discouter ein  weil die heute oft bis 22 und sogar 23 Uhr geöffnet haben .
Vielleicht sollte ich    meine Überschrift Ändern,
 nun sterben die PC Magazine  langsam   aus man hat es versäumt sich der Zeit anzupassen ?

ich habe keine Lust /Zeit wegen so einer blöden Zeitung durch die ganze Welt zu reisen ,  Bestellt  wird  hier auch nichts zu umständlich  als der einfache Kauf im Laden wie es mal war    lasse ich es einfach   verzichte , 
so handeln viele.
Über den starken Umsatz Rückgang braucht ihr Euch dann auch nicht mehr wundern wenn es beim Verbraucher und Kunden nicht mehr an kommt .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> ich  war letzte Woche und  gestern Abend  bei Reve da gibt es kein einziges Computer Magazin mehr alles  weg .


Habt ihr keinen Kiosk, Zeitschriftenladen, Bahnhof oder sonstwas?
Hingehen, Zeitungsnamen sagen und bestellen lassen


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> ich  war letzte Woche und  gestern Abend  bei Reve da gibt es kein einziges Computer Magazin mehr alles  weg und aus  dem Sortiment geschmissen  ,
> das wird wohl überall so sein und auch bei anderen Ketten so, PC Magazine sind alle raus geflogen .
> Computer Bild hatten die vor kurzen noch soll aber auch raus fliegen  oder ist schon .
> 
> ...



Darauf hat PCGH alias Computec überhaupt keinen Einfluss, der Pressevertrieb bestimmt anhand der Verkaufszahlen die Verteilung oder der Presseverkäufer ordert die gezielt. da kannst du jetzt schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz.
Wo das Problem liegen soll einem Kiosk/Laden/Lotto etc darum zu beten die Zeitung für dich ins Sortiment zu nehmen weißt du selbst wahrscheinlich nicht. *Du MUSST DIE DANN NICHT IMMER DA KAUFEN*, damit das vielleicht mal klar ist. 

Der Händler bestellt die dann beim Pressevertrieb, legt die ins Regal und entweder kaufst du die oder jemand anders oder keiner. Wenn die dann monatenlang keiner kauft hat er die halb ebene irgendwann nicht mehr. *Du VERPFLICHTEST DICH NICHT ZUM KAUF DAMIT*.


----------



## colormix (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich sagte ja bereits das der Kauf zu Kompliziert ist  und der Bahnhof ist 10 km weg, die Fahrt extra  dahin kostet Alleine schon 7 € hin und zurück mit Bus und Bahn .
Ist alles zu Aufwendig .

Schade PC HW und Games .

In der Vergangenheit hatte  ich die PC Magazine nee regelmäßig gekauft sondern immer nur dann wenn Inhalte  dabei waren die mich interessiert hatten .


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du die sowieso immer kaufst ist ein Abo klüger und das ist gar keine Arbeit, es ist eher Zeitverschwendung alle Naselang extra dafür zu einem Kisok zu rennen.


----------



## colormix (13. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du die sowieso immer kaufst ist ein Abo klüger und das ist gar keine Arbeit,  .



Lies mal Richtig bevor du schreibst ,
ich schließe generell keine Abos ab  und ich möchte auch nicht regelmäßig ein Magazin sondern nur wenn mich die Inhalte interessieren !


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Lies mal Richtig bevor du schreibst ,
> ich schließe generell keine Abos ab  und ich möchte auch nicht regelmäßig ein Magazin sondern nur wenn mich die Inhalte interessieren !



Dann bestelle dir das Heft einzeln im Internet immer wenn es dich interessiert .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits das der Kauf zu Kompliziert ist  und der Bahnhof ist 10 km weg, die Fahrt extra  dahin kostet Alleine schon 7 € hin und zurück mit Bus und Bahn .
> Ist alles zu Aufwendig .
> 
> Schade PC HW und Games .
> ...



Bestellen kann die Hefte jeder Presse-Händler. Du musst nicht zum Bahnhof dafür – da hast du nur bessere Chancen, dass wir schon im Sortiment sind, weil allgemein mehr Hefte verkauft werden. Aber jeder Händler, der irgendeine Form von Zeitschriftenregal hat (und seien es nur ein paar Tageszeitungen und Kreuzworträtselhefte) kann bei seinem Grossisten angeben, welche Publikationen er ins Regal stellen möchte. Sagt er "PCGH", kriegt er nächsten Monat 1-2 PCGH-Hefte angeliefert. Meinem Wissen nach entstehen dadurch nicht einmal zusätzliche Kosten, selbst wenn die Hefte nicht verkauft werden. Solange du den Händler nicht nach "PCGH" fragst, hat er aber keinen Anlass, uns ins Sortiment aufzunehmen. Die Zeiten, in denen man PC-Zeitschriften einfach mal versuchshalber angeboten hat, sind leider vorbei. Heutige Smobies wollen inhaltsärmere Kost als PCGH.

Zum Online-Vertrieb noch der Hinweis: Als PDF-Version ist unserer aktuellen Ausgabe 60 MB groß, das kann man selbst mit DSL-light runterladen. Und du kannst die Hefte einzeln online kaufen, ohne Abo und meinem Wissen nach auch ohne Registrierung und ohne Kontobindung.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...CGH-01-2019-Magazin-DVD-Download-PDF-1270243/

(Für Bezugswege zum Ende des Artikels scrollen.)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Dezember 2018)

Dass man Supermärkte in Sachen Zeitschriften vergessen kann, sofern man nicht gerade an "Echo der Frau" interessiert ist, hab ich ja gestern schon geschrieben. Der Rewe-Laden hier im Ort hat nicht einmal mehr Asterix-Hefte oder Lustige Taschenbücher herumliegen. PC- oder Auto-Magazine braucht man dort dann erst recht nicht suchen.

Es gibt also nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Zu einem gut sortierten Geschäft fahren, wo das Heft vorrätig ist bzw. dort bestellen.
2. Das Magazin online kaufen.
3. Darauf verzichten.

Wenn er keinen Bock hat, sich darum zu kümmern, dass er die PCGH irgendwo auftreibt, dann kann man ihm auch nicht helfen.


----------



## colormix (13. Dezember 2018)

Reve   hatte hier vorher eine Gute Auswahl eine ganze Regal Seite voll,  1/3    davon  PC Zeitschrifen   seit  ein paar Wochen/Monate alles weg  PC Magazine ,
wir haben  hier einen    Großen Reve Markt .

Jupp werde verzichten wie viele andere auch .

Habe mir die Caver der Magazine Aktuell an gekuckt "Online" die  Dez. 2018  Ausgaben bei dem Anblick kommt keine Weihnachtsstimmung auf, lieblos Farblos und Lustlos gestaltet so was lockt keine Kunden an,
früher hatte man sich mehr mühe gegeben .


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

ich bin erst davon ausgegangen das diese Magazine ganz eingestellt wurden weil man davon nichts mehr gesehen hat und erst später erfahren das es die noch gibt aber nicht mehr so zu kaufen  sind .
Manchmal leben Tot gesagte   länger  wie die Schaltplatte oder es geht Allgemein dem Ende der Magazine zu das nichts  mehr in den Handel kommt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> ich bin erst davon ausgegangen das diese Magazine ganz eingestellt wurden


Das ist mir jetzt auch erst aufgefallen. Ich bin immer auf Spiegelonline, Zeit.de, C't Magazin , etc und die gibt es ja auch als Hardcopy. Unglaublich, und das 2018, nee echt ey, ne Hardcopy...

Ironie Ende


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

Man denkt zu erst  vielleicht Ausverkauf  oder ist nicht geliefert wurden dann nach einer weile  das die wohl alle Pleite sind und eingestellt wurden ,  Tatsache ist das man über so was nicht Informiert wird und auf ein mal sind  Alle bekannten PC Magazine aus dem Verkaufsregal ganz  verschwunden    es wurde hier von Quartal zu Quartal immer  weniger bis  jetzt wo  alles weg ist  vollständig Abgeholzt ist .
PC Games und HW hatte ich schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr gesehen im Verkaufsregal   Gamestar ist  schon länger ganz  weg .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Man denkt zu erst  vielleicht Ausverkauf  oder ist nicht geliefert wurden dann nach einer weile  das die wohl alle Pleite sind und eingestellt wurden ,  Tatsache ist das man über so was nicht Informiert wird und auf ein mal sind  Alle bekannten PC Magazine aus dem Verkaufsregal ganz  verschwunden    es wurde hier von Quartal zu Quartal immer  weniger bit   jetzt wo  alles weg ist .


Die Menschen geben auch kein Geld mehr für Qualitätsjournalismus aus. Jeder glaubt, alles muss kostenlos sein und wundert sich dann, wenn der eigenen Job ebenso idealerweise kostenlos erledigt werden soll. Das ist sehr bedauerlich, das Zeitungssterben ist fast abgeschlossen und von ehedem hunderten Zeitungen bleiben oft nur eine handvoll übrig.

Die gute PCGH gibt es aber noch und auf der Variante mit DVD sind immer alle gängigen Treiber enthalten. Im Gegensatz zu Spielen mit schnell mal 50GB download, sind die 500MB eines Grafikkartentreibers aber ziemlich egal. Ich habe hier, selbst wenn mein eigener Anschluss mal ausfällt, über Freifunk kostenlos eine 16mbit/s Anbindung und in fast jeder Kneipe gibt es kostenloses WLAN. Da muss in ländlichen Regionen definitiv etwas passieren, das ist hier aber nicht das Thema
Freifunk Hannover


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

Meine Meinung  jetzt ,
die Magazine haben die Zeit verschlafen   kauft   kaum noch jemand  bei den Dicounter Märkten   fliegen die Magazine massenhaft aus dem Sortiment  "derzeit".
Das fällt alles  unter Pech und Pannen am Verbraucher  liegt es sicherlich nicht , man hat es verschlafen die Formate Neu an zu passen , die DVD Gamer In halte  sind in den letzten Jahren immer schlechter geworden so was kaufen die Leute nicht und  ich auch nicht  mehr .

Schade ist halt das sich das alles zum Nachteil es  Kunden verändert hat und keiner versucht  einen Neuen Durchbruch mit einem wieder besserem Format , naja vielleicht  ist  das Geld alle     kaum noch um  Geld u m offenen Rechnungen zu bezahlen ?
Die Umsatz Einbußen 2010 bis 2017 sind beträchtlich 2018 besonders Hart.
Früher hatte   man Interesse in der Weihnachtsauflage Dezember  mit besonders guten Games  heute ist nix mehr .

Ich schätze wenn dieser Lustlose Trend so  weiter  geht, bald das komplette Aus Aller PC  Magazine kauft  keiner mehr ?


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2018)

@TE liest du eigentlich was dir hier schon geantwortet worden ist etc? 

Ich höre eigentlich nur nen haufen Mimimi.. das ist dir zu anstrengend, das willst du nicht etc pp. Ja was willst du denn nun eigentlich? 

Trotz begrenztem Datenvolumen ist es in deinem Fall doch die einfachste Methode dir immer dann die Online Ausgabe zu holen wenn es dich interessiert. Habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren auf ein Online Abo umgestellt und lese PCGH nun immer ganz entspannt auf dem Tablet.


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Trotz begrenztem Datenvolumen ist es in deinem Fall doch die einfachste Methode dir immer dann die Online Ausgabe zu holen wenn es dich interessiert. Habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren auf ein Online Abo umgestellt und lese PCGH nun immer ganz entspannt auf dem Tablet.



Erst ein mal ist es sehr Ungerecht das ich für die Online Ausgabe den gleichen Preis bezahlen soll   weil   schon sehr Benachteiligt bin ohne  Festnetz Internet  Anschluss die 3-Fachen Kosten an Internet Gebühren pro Monat habe 40 € incl. Hi-Speed  Reset  nur 10 GB gesamt und ohne hin ich mich mit der Nutzung des Internets sehr einschränken muss,   1 x nach buchen weil 5 GB nie ausreichen für den PC das runter laden u.a. weitere Extra Kosten verursacht .

Ich schließe wegen so was kein 24 Monats Handy Knebel Vertrag  für den  PC nicht Extra  PC ab,  nachher bekomme ich irgendwann  vielleicht doch einen  Festnetz Anschluss und muss dann weiter für den Knebel Vertrag blechen .

3.  das war immer der Hauptgrund Kauf der DVD Ausgabe,
  geht es mir nicht um  die Inhalte von Texten sondern das ich an  Games  für meinen PC komme die sich auf den   Heft Magazinen befanden, die Inhalte was Berichte und Tests an geht,  das  kann ich auch ohne Extra Kosten überall im  Web  selber  nach lesen.


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

ich habe doch im 1. Post Erklärt  warum ich die Magazine immer gekauft hatte,
genau mal Richtig lesen .
Was interessieren mich da die Text Ausgaben  ohne DVD.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja ich habe schon verstanden worum es dir geht..
Es war* früher *halt so, dass man mit den Internetleitungen vor 20 Jahren nicht so günstig / schnell / einfach mal grosse Spiele herunterladen konnte - daher wurden viele Games via CD / DVD installiert.

Und so ist es halt, dass sich die PC / Games Zeitschriften der grossen Masse anpassen und nicht den 1 von 1000000 die kein anständigen Internetzugang haben.

Wir schreiben aber heute das Jahr 2018, wo eigentlich praktisch jeder unbegrenzten Internetzugang hat?!

Lebst du irgendwo in den Alpen ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Erst ein mal ist es sehr Ungerecht das ich für die Online Ausgabe den gleichen Preis bezahlen soll



Das ist nicht so.

Eine Digitalausgabe kostet weniger als eine Kioskausgabe. 3,99 (digital) versus 4,99 (Magazin) versus 6,50 (DVD).

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...8366/Specials/PC-Games-Hardware-Plus-1249464/


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja ich habe schon verstanden worum es dir geht..
> Es war* früher *halt so, dass man mit den Internetleitungen vor 20 Jahren nicht so günstig / schnell / einfach mal grosse Spiele herunterladen konnte - daher wurden viele Games via CD / DVD installiert.
> 
> Und so ist es halt, dass sich die PC / Games Zeitschriften der grossen Masse anpassen und nicht den 1 von 1000000 die kein anständigen Internetzugang haben.
> ...



Es ist nur halt so das man  Online nicht an  diese Games kommt   weil das Voll Versionen sind die du auf den DVD Heftmagazinen günstig und einfach  bekommen hattest es  dafür heute keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz  gibt u.a auch Demo Versionen .
Die PC DVD Gamer Magazine hatten schon gut informiert  alles passend schön sortiert passende Demo dazu ,
das fehlt heute ganz .
Sagt dir Alarm für Cobra 11 was  oder Battlestations_Pacific, Silent Hunter 4  was ? ich hab diese Games noch auf dem PC gesichert  mit Pin  weil ja DVDs nicht lange halten .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Erst ein mal ist es sehr Ungerecht das ich für die Online Ausgabe den gleichen Preis bezahlen soll   weil   schon sehr Benachteiligt bin ohne  Festnetz Internet  Anschluss die 3-Fachen Kosten an Internet Gebühren pro Monat habe 40 € incl. Hi-Speed  Reset  nur 10 GB gesamt und ohne hin ich mich mit der Nutzung des Internets sehr einschränken muss,   1 x nach buchen weil 5 GB nie ausreichen für den PC das runter laden u.a. weitere Extra Kosten verursacht .
> 
> Ich schließe wegen so was kein 24 Monats Handy Knebel Vertrag  für den  PC nicht Extra  PC ab,  nachher bekomme ich irgendwann  vielleicht doch einen  Festnetz Anschluss und muss dann weiter für den Knebel Vertrag blechen .
> 
> ...



Wenn dich unser Heft nicht interessiert, dann tut uns das leid. Wir sind für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen, aber wir können keine "Formate neu anpassen", wenn man uns keine Anpassungswünsche mitteilt. Die Heft-Vollversion ist jedenfalls nicht unser zentrales Verkaufsargument; du bezahlst in erster Linie für die Aufwendig erstellten Inhalte – 3,99 Euro für die PDF-Version sind die Basis, dazu kommen eben 1 Euro Aufpreis für eine gedruckte Fassung oder nochmal 1,50 Euro extra für eine beiliegende DVD (inklusive Herstellerungskosten selbiger) mit Spiel als Kirsche auf der Torte. Das bei dieser Preisgestaltung keine 10-Euro-Vollversionen möglich sind, sollte klar sein – wenn du einfach nur günstig Spiele kaufen möchtest, dann solltest du dich in den Budget-Ecken von Spiele-Händler umsehen. Einige Billig-Publisher haben sich darauf spezialisiert, für 3-5 Euro Spiele zu verkaufen, aber das ist nicht unser Markt. Da können und wollen wir keine Konkurrenz sein, zumal dieser Markt in Zeiten von 50-Cent-Key-Sellern auch austrocknet. Wir sind eine Redaktion die eine informative Zeitschrift herausgibt.

P.S.: Demo-Versionen sind übrigens ein Produkt der Publisher, die haben Spiele-Magazine immer nur verteilt. Seit dem es aber quasi keine Demos mehr gibt, sind leider auch diese Inhalte von sämtlichen Heft-Datenträgern verschwunden. Beschwerden bitte an EA, Ubisoft & Co – ich mag das auch nicht und habe als Reaktion den Kauf von Vollpreistiteln quasi komplett eingestellt.


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

Silent Hunter 4 und 5 als Voll Version war bei Euch nicht auf der DVD das hatte Gamestar auf der Heft DVD und mit Sicherheit sind diese Games nicht billig ,
Silent Hunter 4 hatte ich mir 2008 gekauft, 2011 um den 6.2.11 rum war es als Voll Verion auf der Gamestar zu finden Original Version ,
Driver 4 und 5 habe ich glaube ich auch von da,
PC Games ARMA 2 2011,
das mit den DVD Inhalten wurde dann aber danach bei Allen Magazinen immer dürftiger nur noch  Rollen Games und Landschaftssimulatoren .

Natürlich kann  man die Formate Verbessern und Neu machen das es wieder mehr Leser interessiert ,
die reinen Print Auflagen haben meiner Meinung keine Zukunft mehr weil mal es auch im Internet wo anderes  nach lesen kann .


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich wiederhole es nochmal, wenn du deinen geliebten Rewe um die Ecke hast, nimm dir nen Zettel, schreib da den Namen vom Magazin auf und beim nächsten Einkauf im Rewe nen Mitarabeiter ansprechen das du MANCHMAL das Magazin kaufst ob sie dies für dich ins sortiment aufnehmen können bitte.Das kostet den Händler nichts, auch wenn du es nicht kaufst geht das als Remi einfach zurück. Einfacher geht's doch wirklich nicht, der hat das Ding sogar am nächsten Tag da wenn er es bestellt in der Regel.

Also der Shop deiner wahl hat dann direkt in deiner nähe das Magazin und du kannst dann jeden Monat aufs neue entscheiden ob du es kaufen willst oder nicht. Ich hab das selbe beim Kiosk um die Eckemgemacht und nutze den Kauf einfach für nen Spaziergang mit Kind und Kegel. Dabei kosten die mich auf dem Weg dort hin mehr Geld als das Magazin.....


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

Und auch noch zum Wiederholten  mal ,
es gibt keine Shops in meiner nähe der noch PC Magazine führt das ist alles raus geflogen .

Kahlschlag und Abholzung am Zeitungsstand .

Die Händler haben die Magazine Alle aus dem Sortiment geschmissen  weil zu wenig und keiner mehr diese gekauft hatte , es bekommt heute im Laden dann auch keiner mehr mit was die Inhalte einer Neuen Auflage ist weil es keine  mehr gibt .
Die TV Werbung wurde von allen Magazinen ganz einstellt ,  wenn man alles zurück fährt ist irgendwann Ende   wie ich schon sagte die Inhalte der Magazine sind in den letzten Monaten bis Jahre schlechter geworden so das es den Kunden nicht  mehr anspricht,
so wie Veraltete Formate wie ich schon sagte .

Wenn   z.b die TV und Media Hersteller sich heute nichts Neues einfallen  ließen   weiter ihre 20 Jahre Alte Technik vermarkten wollten, würde sich heute keiner einen  Neuen TV mehr kaufen   nicht anderes ist das z.b bei den Magazinen heute .


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

Games gibt es derzeit ohne ende Neue    ohne Extra Kosten im Google Play Markt  tägliche Neu  Erscheinungen  auch von Kauf Apps ,
ich glaube die laufen auch auf dem TV und E2 Linux Receiver wenn das Android OS ist.
Auf dem PC zocke ich heute kaum noch mehr auf dem Table .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Dezember 2018)

Ursprünglich hatte ich den Eindruck, dass in diesem Thread ein Problem gelöst werden soll. Nachdem alle Erklärungsansätze und Hilfestellungen abgewiegelt/nicht akzeptiert werden, habe ich zwei Vorschläge:
a) Wenn hier weiterhin über "Früher vs. heute" diskutiert werden soll, dann wird der Thread in die Rumpelkammer verschoben.
b) Wenn es kein Problem plus Interesse an einer Lösung gibt, dann wird der Thread geschlossen.

a) oder b), was trifft zu?


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem betrifft   Alle die nicht mehr an  die Magazine  so kommen  vielleicht mal wieder kaufen würden, 
der springende Punkt ist     das ihr Euch was einfallen lassen müsst wenn ein Interesse eines weiter Bestens besteht ,
 wenn die Magazine nicht Umdenken   nicht mit der Zeit  gehen  wird es eines Tages nur noch die Tageszeitung geben als Print Auflage ,
genau so schätze ich die Markenwicklung ein ,  
Problem könnt  nur ihr selber im Verlag lösen.
Zumindest habe ich wenigstens erfahren das es das Magazin noch gibt   die Händler  aus dem Sortiment genommen haben .

Lösung die Privat und DVD Auflagen verbessern und  wenn es läuft die Preise etwas erhöhen damit und Neuen  Unkosten  gedeckt werden ,
Versuchen sollte man es vielleicht ?

Es schadet trotzdem  nicht in die Vergangenheit zu schauen  was machen wir heute vielleicht falsch ?


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

Foren sterben übrigens auch so langsam aus
genauso wie die PC Magazine so nach und nach ,
was ich so beobachtet hatte ,  
 CBS Forum  ist   ganz weg Kunden die das Magazin gekauft haben  DVD Version dürfen nicht mehr    fragen,.

Ein Komplett Neues Format ist   ein Risiko    mit Kosten verbunden   entweder es klappt oder es klappt nicht , eine  Chance    hat man vielleicht wenn man es Richtig macht   dazu braucht man Experten und keine 200 € Jobber , wenn man nix tut kommt auch nix  mehr sollte klar sein .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2018)

Leider auch eine Seltenheit geworden sind Leute, die wissen was sie wollen und wer der richtige Ansprechpartner dafür sein könnte.


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

ich war eben hier bei Reve   sind Alle PC Magazine komplett raus geflogen    auch das Ct Magazin   dabei haben wir erst den 15. ,  es  war immer   so    das  Magazine die sich  nicht so gut verkaufen lassen immer    bis zum 20 und Ende des Monats noch da waren  .
Im Zeitschriften Regal klaffen seit ein paar Tagen/Wochen richtige Lücken    fällt    auf wenn man dran vorbei geht, Ende November war im Regal noch etwas an Magazinen .

Das urplötzlich ein Ansturm  auf diese Magazine stattgefunden hat weil Alle Kunden mein Thema  hier gelesen haben  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen  eine Papierknappheit haben wir auch nicht ,
 hab es nur  beobachtet .

Zur Reve Gruppe gehören 8 Dicounter und Supermärkte wenn da überall die Magazine raus fliegen weil es von Oben so  Bestimmt wurde ,
das ware  ein beachtlicher Teil  auch wenn  die Magazine nicht mehr so gekauft  wurden .

Tcha sieht für Verlage derzeit woh nicht gut  gut aus  .


----------



## RtZk (15. Dezember 2018)

Vor du dir ein PC Magazin kaufst könntest du dein Geld auch für Deutsch Nachhilfe ausgeben, das tut wirklich weh so etwas zu lesen.

Es gibt selbst für deinen Fall Lösungen, die dich aber ganz offensichtlich nicht interessieren. 
Den Thread zu schließen wäre wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Dezember 2018)

*Ich hab mal ein paar OT-/Spam-Beiträge entfernt, und den Thread in die RuKa verschoben, da er im ursprünglichen Forum definitiv falsch war.

Weitermachen.*


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2018)

Wohnt angeblich in einer größeren Stadt, wo es aber kaum Internet gibt und so wenige Geschäfte mit größerem Zeitschriftensortiment, dass man längere Strecken mit dem Auto fahren muss. Abo oder Einzelbestellung ist zu kompliziert. Und es wird ja auch so viel geklaut. Die Magazine sind eigentlich aber sowieso doof und am schleichenden Niedergang des Print-Markt selber schuld.

Irgendwie warte ich die ganze Zeit nur auf ein “Danke Merkel!!1!elf“


----------



## colormix (16. Dezember 2018)

ob  nun Internet Ja und Nein spielt auch keine Rolle weil es nur um die DVD Inhalte an Voll Demo Version ging, 
hatte ich bereits schon mehrfach erwärmt. 
Magazine  nur Text Papierform lese ich schon lange nicht mehr,  
Nicht mein Problem wenn es das nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt wird nichts mehr gekauft so einfach ist das,  ich  renne bestimmt nicht PC Magazinen hinterher so Lebenswichtig ist das nicht .
Kuckt Euch mal Online die Cover der Dezember Ausgaben verschiedener DVD Magazine  an, da bekommt man den Eindruck das kein Verlag dieses Jahr was zu Feiern hat , vor ein paar Jahren noch waren die Alle mit  Weihnachtlicher Deko  Geschmückt   die  Heft Cover .

Schade ist    es das es  sich so entwickelt hat es sicherlich nicht nur am Kunden alleine lag.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Nicht mein Problem wenn es das nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt wird nichts mehr gekauft so einfach ist das,  ich  renne bestimmt nicht PC Magazinen hinterher so Lebenswichtig ist das nicht .


 Irgendwie etwas Paradox,  seit 6 Tagen gehst du mit einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder auf das Problem ein  um dann so eine Resignierende Aussage zu machen. 

Ich habe so etwas das Gefühl das du dich nicht richtig Ausdrücken kannst und eigentlich was ganz anderes meinst als du Schreibst und jetzt Resignierst weil niemand dich verstehen "will" oder "kann"  Man ließt einen allgemeinen Frust deutlich raus, ich glaub das bezieht sich aber auf alles andere in DEINEM Leben. Deine hier niedergelegten "Probleme" sind keine Probleme, das sind Argumente für dich Frust rauszulassen, und du dachtest eben du hast jetzt einen Wunden punkt gefunden wo die breite Masse dir zustimmt und dich Feiert und bestätigt wie Scheise doch das Leben ist und du in deinem Denken richtig bist, vermutlich weil in deinem Umfeld einige sind die dir sagen das du selbst was ändern musst an deinem Leben und du das nicht wahrhaben willst in dem Selbstmitleid sumpf. 

Jetzt wo du gemerkt hast das du mal wieder kein Anklang gefunden hast fängst du wieder an zu Resignieren und die Schuld bei allen anderen zu sehen und verstehst es einfach nicht das du alles selbst in der Hand hast und bestimmen kannst. 

Psychologisch gesehen hat dieser Thread extrem viel Inhalt, wenn man durch das wirre Gebrabbel auf die Person dahinter versucht zu schauen. 

Wenn man im übrigen einen Standpunkt hat und eine Meinung fest vertritt und die mehr oder weniger zu seinen Prinzipien macht, dann sollte man auch Wert auf diese Prinzipien legen. Die Printmedien haben auch keine Zukunft mehr weil die Schrift immer mehr Untergeht, das fängt damit an das Leute fauler werden zu Lesen, genauso wie sie Fauler werden auf eine Leserliche Darstellung der Gedanken Nieder zuschreiben  die Grammatikalisch Korrekt formuliert sind und dann ganz eventuell vielleicht auch frei von Rechtschreibfehlern sind, wer das nicht hin bekommt der steht doch gar nicht hinter dem was er Schreibt  oder hat sich darüber mal wirklich Gedanken gemacht woran das Liegt. 

Und mir soll jetzt keiner kommen blabla Legastheniker bla bla Lese und Rechtschreibschwäche, letzeres Besitze ich und mit viel Übung und kann man auch das in Griff bekommen, aber dazu muss man an SICH arbeiten, denn wie schon gesagt habe, man hat auf sich bezogen alles selbst in der Hand und es liegt in der eigenen Verantwortung den Umgang mit bestimmten Situationen zu erlernen.  

Da nützt das ganze heulen und jammern nix. 

PS ; Ich kann mir denken welche Reaktion jetzt auf meinen Text kommt.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Januar 2019)

Darf ich mal fragen wo du wohnst, dass du kein, oder kaum Internet hast? 

Deine Schreibweise, und antworten sind echt schon grenzwertig... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo Community,
leider musste ich heute diese Woche feststellen, dass es in meiner kleinen Stadt auch nirgendwo noch die PCGH zu kaufen gibt.
Wenn der Einzelhandel mein Geld nicht haben will ist das für mich ok. Ich schließe jetzt ein Abo ab und fertig.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Januar 2019)

Wie hier mehrfach schon erklärt wurde könnt ihr Notfalls auch im Rewe, Kiosk oder was auch immer freundlich Fragen ob die die Zeitung bestellen können. Das kostet die nix, die legen die dann einfach dazu ins Regal und verkaufen die wieder.
Verstehe das ganze Problem nicht, der TE weiß einfach nicht wie die Branche funktioniert. Da hat doch die PCGH garkeinen Einfluss drauf was der Kiosk bei euch um die Ecke bestellt. Und was kann es als Privatperson denn bitte geben das unkomplizierter als online zu bestellen? Schätze das Diebstahlrisiko für PC Magazine auch eher gering ein.


----------



## colormix (25. Januar 2019)

AndreasDeitmann schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> leider musste ich heute diese Woche feststellen, dass es in meiner kleinen Stadt auch nirgendwo noch die PCGH zu kaufen gibt.
> Wenn der Einzelhandel mein Geld nicht haben will ist das für mich ok. Ich schließe jetzt ein Abo ab und fertig.



tcha man sollte es erwähnen obwohl das kein Magazin gerne hören mag was Aktuell los  ist !
Es ist alles so gut   weg aus den Verkaufs Regalen ,
wir sind hier in einer größeren Stadt das gibt es überhaupt nichts  mehr  an  Tankdellen   die 24 Stunden geöffnet haben nix mehr   ,
da sind seit einer Weile   3 Regal Flächen ganz Leer wo früher  PC Magazine waren  .
Keiner hat Lust/ Zeit   auf  teure   Städtereisen und Bestellen nur um an ein PC Magazin zu kommen dann lässt man es   spart sein Geld , 
  kenne   Viele  die da nicht mehr ran kommen .
Die PC Magazine sind auch heute viel schlechter geworden im Gegensatz zu früher das es kaum noch jemand kaufen mag , auf   teure Download   Links für Games was  hier sehr lange  dauert  mein  Geld  extra  kostet habe ich z.b keine Lust/Zeit für .

Wenn das Eigene Produkt kaum noch eine Verbeugung findet geht man bald Pleite weil es kaum noch wer kaufen kann .


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2019)

Hier bei uns (Großraum Schwerin) liegen PC Zeitungen, seis heise oder computec noch ganz normal in den Auslagen drin, zumindest bei Rewe sowie im Fachhandel und auch in der Aral Tanke wo ich zu letzt war 

wobei gerade Händler wie Rewe bestellten wohl halt nach Nachfrage was auch logisch ist, hier in meinem Wohnort gab mehrmals die "sport auto" nicht habe dann bei dem Markt hier direkt nachgefragt und seitdem gibt es die wieder regelmäßig.

Dass die "Heft DVD" natürlich heute nicht mehr so zeitgemäß ist kann man verstehen, da man heutzutage die Software als Download Code "beilegt". Beispiel auh mal von auto motor sport, früher gabs auch ab und zu DVDs mit Clips, heute wird per QR code fürs Smartphone ein Link für ein youtube Video bereitgestellt.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Januar 2019)

Der Vorposter hat's Verstanden, der TE braucht über 50 Antworten und kommt immernoch nicht dahinter wie das System mit den Presse-Grossisten funktioniert.


----------



## colormix (25. Januar 2019)

Mit Download Speed von DSL 6000 und Daten Volumen Begrenzung  kann ich nicht einfach so mal eben schnell 3.5 GB einfach so runter laden als Cod, das dauert Stunden  und 5.5. GB kosten 20 € das ist mir zu teuer 1 x Magazin für ca. 7 € und dann noch Extra Kosten für das runter laden .

6,50 € PC Games  DVD Magazin  
z.z.
20 € 5.5 GB  meine  Extra Unkosten Kosten 
die anfallen für das Nachtbuchen an  Datenvolumen,
kostet 20 € 

25.50 € ist mir   zu teuer für  so ein Game was 
da drauf ist, da kann ich auch nach Saturn  gehen und es für 7 € kaufen .


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2019)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, was das für eine größere Stadt sein soll? 
Selbst in der 5000 Einwohner Stadt in der ich früher gewohnt habe, gibt es solche Probleme wie du schilderst nicht. 
Wenn dein Internet dich nicht zufrieden stellt, nimm ein besseres Angebot. 
Gibt es bestimmt in deiner "größeren" Stadt. 
Dass du die mit Absicht nicht nennst ist ja klar, sonst könnte man dir ja das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, was das für eine größere Stadt sein soll?
> Selbst in der 5000 Einwohner Stadt in der ich früher gewohnt habe, gibt es solche Probleme wie du schilderst nicht.
> Wenn dein Internet dich nicht zufrieden stellt, nimm ein besseres Angebot.
> Gibt es bestimmt in deiner "größeren" Stadt.
> Dass du die mit Absicht nicht nennst ist ja klar, sonst könnte man dir ja das Gegenteil beweisen.



Wenn du die anderen Threads von ihm verfolgst siehst du das:
-> Kabel böse ist und nicht die versprochene Geschwindigkeit liefert
-> Die Telekom kein Faxgerät mehr hat

Die Branche befindet sich nunmal im Wandel. Ich versuchs aber noch ein allerletztes mal:
JEDER LADEN welcher Zeitschriften verkauft bekommt die von einem Grossisten, wenn du in dem Laden IRGENDEINEN Verkäufer ansprichst und denen sagst ich hätte gerne Zeitschrift XY, dann kommt die ab der nächsten Ausgabe einfach mit und liegt da im Regal. Das kostet weder dich noch den Laden auch nur einen Cent. Wenn du die Zeitungen nicht kaufst werden sie halt nach ein paar Ausgaben wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen.


----------



## colormix (25. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Internet dich nicht zufrieden stellt, nimm ein besseres Angebot.
> .



Mein Internet  ist   ausreichend    für das Alltägliche  Übliche  ,
Mega und Massen Downloads "sind nicht vorgesehen ", es gibt hier auch keine DSL Festnetz  Anschlüsse .

Warum: kauften sich die Leute wohl diese Heft Magazine ?  

Antwort: weil man vielleicht zu hausen keinen Internet Anschluss hat und  bekommt  auf der Arbeit Private Downloads  Verboten sind .

Auf der Neuen PC Games ist es auch wieder so das man es sich sehr mühsam aus dem Internet runter laden muss, habe ich online gelesen .

Solche  DVD Magazine hatte ich in letzten Jahren  im Regal stehen lassen   nicht mehr  gekauft    wo  nur noch    Download  Links  darf waren  keine    Voll Versionen  mehr,
 bei Reve hier hatten sich viele Kunden darüber Beschwert  dann flogt alles raus .

Die Verlage habe die Zeit verpennt ,
früher  waren die Programme auf CDs dann wurden die Programme großer das man auf DVD umgestiegen  hatte    dann wurden die Programme noch Größer das man nun mit Download  Links kommt was  nicht jeder Nutzen kann, an statt DVD DL mit 8.5 GB zu nehmen .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2019)

Du wohnst in einer grösseren Stadt ohne DSL Festnetzanschluss.
Selbst kleine Orte mit 150 Einwohnern haben das.
Also lügst du entweder oder, eigentlich gibt es kein oder.


----------



## colormix (26. Januar 2019)

Erst ein mal sind keine Ports frei   daran ändert sich auch    vor  erst nichts,
über Kabel  ist es technisch nicht möglich darüber geht auch Fax nicht Richtig was dringend  oft benötigt wird ,
diese Magazine gibt es hier nicht mehr zu kaufen es ist   daher   also  Banane , ob man nun schnelles DSL/VDSL hat oder nicht ,   Downloads mache ich eh nie gerne  weil das einfach nervt  immer ständig  und dauerhaft Verbunden zu sein .


----------



## fipS09 (26. Januar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Verlage habe die Zeit verpennt ,
> früher  waren die Programme auf CDs dann wurden die Programme großer das man auf DVD umgestiegen  hatte    dann wurden die Programme noch Größer das man nun mit Download  Links kommt was  nicht jeder Nutzen kann, an statt DVD DL mit 8.5 GB zu nehmen .



Tut mir leid das so hart zu sagen, aber nicht die Verlage haben die Zeit verpennt, sondern du. 94% der Haushalte in Deutschland haben einen Internetanschluss, rechne davon meinetwegen noch 5-10% an Leuten mit Volumentarifen weg, wie soll sich das als Verlag lohnen sich darauf zu spezialisieren? Mal abgesehen davon daß heute quasi jedes Indiegame größer als 8GB ist, da müsste man ja mittlerweile Blurays beilegen, wofür kein Schwein dann ein Laufwerk hat.


----------



## colormix (26. Januar 2019)

Nee die  Verlage haben gut Gepennt denn sonst würden die   nicht Alle so nach und nach     Pleite gehen und die Verkaufszahlen sind  bei Allen sehr stark Rückläufig , also das wird von Jahr zu Jahr und von Monat zu Monat immer mehr 
  Kundenschwund    so das sogar Tankstellen   Große Supermärkte  wie Reve so was  ganz aus dem Sortiment   genommen haben  weil es  keiner mehr  gekauft hatte   u.a auch die  Inhalt immer schlechter wurden,
Rollenspiele  Games ohne ende in jedem  Magazin zieht nun wirklich keinen Fisch vom Teller *g* ,
Reve hatte hier noch bis Oktober,    November  2018   noch  wenige PC Magazine   das ist  ab  Dezember alles komplett raus geflogen  ,  hatte auch gestern noch mal geschaut hat sich nichts verändert .

Auf dem Campingplatz oder an Wochenhaus hat man zwar einen Strom und Wasser Anschluss da  gibt überhaupt kein Festnetz DSL/VDSL geschweige Kabel ,
will du hier den Leute vorschreiben wo man zu wohnen hat ?


----------



## fipS09 (26. Januar 2019)

Printmedien sind halt am aussterben. Die digitale Revolution ist an eurer Stadt scheinbar vorbeigezogen.


----------



## colormix (26. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück an meiner Wohnung vorbei gezogen  
Router IP Telefon Häcks sind hier nicht möglich,
es   gibt  nun mal in Deutschland nicht an jeder Ecke gleich einen Internet Anschluss schnellen Anschluss , viele müssen Richtig dafür kämpfen und bekommen trotzdem nichts .


----------



## dekay55 (26. Januar 2019)

Die Welt ist ja so ungerecht und Scheise, egal wir müssen sie Krampfhaft ändern, und zwar so wie jeder sie mag was zu Konflikten und Kriegen führt, und zu Menschen die niemals zufrieden sind weil ja alles immer so ungerecht und Scheise ist, und egal wie sehr sie sich anstrengen sie können die Welt nicht verändern.  Schade das es vielen an der mangelnden Intelligenz fehlt zu erkennen das nicht die Welt das problem ist, sondern die eigene Denkweise, und das man nicht die Welt ändern kann, aber die eigene Denkweise. Was aber natürlich damit verbunden ist sich mit sich selbst zu Konfrontieren und viel Energie kostet, is natürlich dann einfacher den Nachbarn zu verklagen weil er sein Haus blau gestrichen hat und das Dach nicht Konform Rot ist wie es vorgeschrieben ist und man deswegen jeden Morgen beim Anblick des Hauses vom Klo aus zu Magenkrämpfen führt weil man sich so sehr aufregt über die Farbe. 

Und wer jetzt keine Parallele zu dem Topic erkennt, tja da hats halt nicht erkannt


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

update:  ich  hatte eben grade   die Marktleiterin  gefragt warum keine PC Magazine mehr  Dienstag war das auch noch alles Leer,  
 wie aus Zauberhand  die meisten PC Magazine wieder vorhanden bei Reve, Gamestar, Ct. PC Welt aber von PC Games, PC Hardware keine Spur   zu sehen .

Auch wenn einige behaupten PC Magazin seien heute nicht mehr Zeitgemäß gekauft wird es offenbar noch und das Rad wurde paar Jahrhunderte  Jahre   vor Christus nach der Steinzeit  erfunden und ist heute immer noch Rund statt Viereckig .


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2019)

Wurde dir nicht etwas hundert Mal hier im Thread gesagt, dass du eventuell nur mal im Supermarkt anfragen musst, und die dann direkt wieder PC-Magazine ins Sortiment nehmen? Dass keine Computec Media Publikationen darunter waren, hat eventuell etwas mit dem reichlich seltsamen Pressegrosso-System zu tun, das es in Deutschland gibt. Wenn der lokale Grossist keine Computec Media Produkte im Sortiment hat, kann/darf der Supermarkt solche auch nicht anbieten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2019)

Ich kann nicht für ganz Deutschland mit Sicherheit sprechen, aber eigentlich sollten wir überall beziehbar sein. Es ist aber in der Tat zu beobachten, dass Produkte von Springer oder Heise häufiger/länger komissioniert werden als von Computec, auch wenn der Grossist beide Verlage führt. Warum weiß ich nicht, vielleicht machen wir den knappen vierten Platz bei drei zu vergebenden Slots oder es werden Kiosk-Bedarf und Gesamtverkaufszahlen verwechselt. (Die c't hat wegen der vielen Abonennten, darunter viele Firmen, eine wesentlich höhere Gesamtauflage. Dementsprechend wird aber nur ein kleiner Anteil über den Einzelhandel verkauft, obwohl meiner Beobachtung wirklich jeder Händler, der überhaupt PC-Zeitschriften führt, einen dicken Stapel c't da liegen hat.)


----------



## Firefox83 (25. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> update:  ich  hatte eben grade   die Marktleiterin  gefragt warum keine PC Magazine mehr  Dienstag war das auch noch alles Leer,
> wie aus Zauberhand  die meisten PC Magazine wieder vorhanden bei Reve, Gamestar, Ct. PC Welt aber von PC Games, PC Hardware keine Spur   zu sehen .
> 
> Auch wenn einige behaupten PC Magazin seien heute nicht mehr Zeitgemäß gekauft wird es offenbar noch und das Rad wurde paar Jahrhunderte  Jahre   vor Christus nach der Steinzeit  erfunden und ist heute immer noch Rund statt Viereckig .



und hast du auch gleich angefragt, ob sie nicht PCGH Magazine aufnehmen könnten? oder hast du wie in allen deinen Antworten hier mit der Marktleiterin um den heissen Brei gesprochen?

sorry, aber ich kaufe dir deine Geschichte nicht ab. Du stellst dich zu allen möglichen Lösungsvorschlägen quer bzw. nimmst die Antworten nicht mal ansatzweise an...


----------



## Krolgosh (25. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> update:  ich  hatte eben grade   die Marktleiterin  gefragt warum keine PC Magazine mehr  Dienstag war das auch noch alles Leer,
> wie aus Zauberhand  die meisten PC Magazine wieder vorhanden bei Reve, Gamestar, Ct. PC Welt aber von PC Games, PC Hardware keine Spur   zu sehen .



Du bist aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen speziell nach der PCG oder PCGH zu fragen?


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen speziell nach der PCG oder PCGH zu fragen?



Es reicht ja wohl aus wenn man bei Reve anruft und da fragt und das hatten wir gemacht und keine Klare Auskunft bekommen .

PCGH_Torsten@
Die Ct und auch PCwelt gibt es wieder , PC Games und Hardware  mehr , PC Games und HW hatte ich früher nicht regelmäßig aber ab und zu gekauft .


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2019)

Wenn Du so fragst wie hier im Forum, dann wundert mich das überhaupt nicht. Willst Du ne PCGH im Laden kaufen? Dann frag auch nach ner PCGH und nicht nach "PC-Magazinen".

Und was denn nun? Hast Du angerufen oder warst Du da? Und woher kamen die ganzen Magazine plötzlich am Freitagabend "aus Zauberhand" und woher weißt Du das? Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier einfach auf den Arm nehmen.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. März 2019)

Dann selbst Schuld.. meine güte. Leute gibts. Ich will ein spezielles Magazin haben, bekomm es aber nicht gebacken nach genau diesem zu Fragen. 
Wär ja auch blöd wenn ich dann genau das in der Hand halten würde, dann kannst du dich hier ja gar nicht mehr "beschweren".
Kann man diesen unsinnigen Thread vlt schließen?


PS: Und es heißt ReWe... nicht Reve...


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Rewe, nicht ReWe.
Ich weiss, du wolltest nur das W betonen.
Es gibt halt Leute, die müssen sich unbedingt beschweren und Lösungen werden daher nie anerkannt.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Rewe, nicht ReWe.
> Ich weiss, du wolltest nur das W betonen.
> Es gibt halt Leute, die müssen sich unbedingt beschweren und Lösungen werden daher nie anerkannt.



Es gibt keine Lösungen die man vom Kunden  verlangen kann , die  Verlage müssen dafür sorgen   sonst  bald Pleite weil keiner  mehr kaufen kann,
vor allen mehr mühe  geben mit  Inhalten Text und Software Inhalte  sonst schwindet das Leser Interesse  weiter nach unten ,
 die Discounter hatten wohl  nur deswegen die Magazine raus geschmissen weil die keiner  mehr gekauft  hat und hier liegt die schult nicht beim Kunden ! Ich kaufe ja auch  kein Brötchen beim Bäcker das 2 x wenn es beim 1 x nicht geschmeckt hat .


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

Da schlittern die ganzen Verlage in den Ruin, dabei hätten die nur dich fragen müssen, denn du hast ja die Patentlösungen parat 

Ich für meinen Teil, als ehemals sehr fleißiger Print Leser diverser Magazine, bin schlicht und ergreifend mit der Zeit gegangen und habe zum Beispiel das PCGH Digital Abo abgeschlossen. Anstatt zu jammern, dass es PCGH an irgendeinem Kiosk nicht mehr gibt, unterstütze ich mein Lieblings-PC-Magazin auf diesem Wege und leiste auch einen kleinen Beitrag dazu, dass die PCGH Redakteure ihr Gehalts-Abo bekommen. 
Du wirst aber vermutlich sowieso auch weiterhin jede gut gemeinte Lösung deines „Problems“ ablehnen.
Die Welt hat sich weitergedreht, das solltest du vielleicht einfach mal akzeptieren.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Lösungen die man vom Kunden  verlangen kann , die  Verlage müssen dafür sorgen   sonst  bald Pleite weil keiner  mehr kaufen kann


Wenn der Kunde das will kann der die auch kaufen, du willst das hingegen garnicht  
Übrigens hast du, wenn du die Schuld dafür das die PCGH nicht bei deinem lokalen "Reve" zu kaufen ist immernoch bei den Verlagen suchst, nicht verstanden wie das System mit dem Presse-Grosso funktioniert. Die Verlage suchen sich nicht aus in welchem Laden sie liegen und in welchem nicht. Computec dürfte nur mit den Grossisten Kontakt haben.
Was der Einzelhandel dann letztendlich bei selbigem bestellt ist seine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

ich bin nur Kunde  und Leser und über die mangelhafte Verarbeitung heute von PC Games und Hardware nicht verantwortlich .
Mir ist das auch weiter egal wenn man so wenig wert auf Leser Kundschaft heute   legt es  ist ja  nicht mein  Arbeitsplatz .

 Computec  gibt es hier auch nicht mehr die Filiale ist geschlossen seit 2010  auch leider ist Atelco weg .
Gibt nur noch Reve, Netto in der nähe 10 km entfernt Saturn und Real ,  bei Saturn  und Real komme ich nur 2 x im Jahr  vorbei nicht täglich.

Jetzt bitte nicht wieder Online mir ist das zu kompliziert  und  Post  kommt hier auch oft nicht an deswegen laufen  wir im Laden Geschäft .


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

Kann definitiv verstehen daß das ärgerlich ist, früher hatte ich auch noch Zeitschriften mit DVD abonniert, heute hab ich im PC nichtmals mehr ein DVD Laufwerk. Zumal die meisten Spiele dafür heutzutage zu Groß für sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

Wenn dir, gerade heutzutage, das Bezahlen zu kompliziert ist, dann frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, wie du überhaupt mit einem Spiel parat kommen willst? Mehr als 3 Tasten drücken zu müssen, dürfte ja dann auch für dich viel zu kompliziert sein.

Ich zweifle ehrlich gesagt, nach lesen dieses Threads, ganz erheblich an deiner Ernsthaftigkeit. Ich glaube, du willst hier alle auf den Arm nehmen.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn dir, gerade heutzutage, das Bezahlen zu kompliziert ist


Muss man sich in Zeiten von PayPal, Sofortüberweisung, Klarna und wie sie alle heißen mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Muss man sich in Zeiten von PayPal, Sofortüberweisung, Klarna und wie sie alle heißen mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen





Ich bin aus einer Zeit da wurden Überweisungen noch per Hand geschrieben und Zahlungen auch gerne mal per Scheck geleistet. 
Dagegen sind moderne Bezahlmethoden eine wahre Wohltat. Online Formular ausfüllen (Name, Adresse etc.), Konto oder Kreditkarte hinterlegen, schon ist die 1 Klick Bezahlmethode eingerichtet.
Wenn das jemandem zu kompliziert ist, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie dieser jemand sein alltägliches Leben meistern soll!?


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

Ja das kenne ich auch noch.
Ich hab mir gestern Abend mit 5 Klicks Essen bestellt und hatte nichtmals Bargeld im Haus.

Ich frag mich auch ehrlich gesagt in welchem Brennpunkt der TE da wohnt, wo es Internet nur auf Volumenbasis gibt, im 10km Umkreis nur zwei Geschäfte, und die Post "oft" nicht an kommt. Laut eigener Aussage soll das ja auch noch eine größere Stadt sein.
Ich würde mich da wirklich mal bei der Post beschweren, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern JEMALS die Post nicht bekommen zu haben, selbst wenns mir manchmal ganz Recht gewesen wäre


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch ehrlich gesagt in welchem Brennpunkt der TE da wohnt, wo es Internet nur auf Volumenbasis gibt, im 10km Umkreis nur zwei Geschäfte, und die Post "oft" nicht an kommt. Laut eigener Aussage soll das ja auch noch eine größere Stadt sein.
> Ich würde mich da wirklich mal bei der Post beschweren, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern JEMALS die Post nicht bekommen zu haben, selbst wenns mir manchmal ganz Recht gewesen wäre



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn das beschriebene Szenario ist schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich bin nur Kunde  und Leser und über die mangelhafte Verarbeitung heute von PC Games und Hardware nicht verantwortlich .
> Mir ist das auch weiter egal wenn man so wenig wert auf Leser Kundschaft heute   legt es  ist ja  nicht mein  Arbeitsplatz .
> 
> Computec  gibt es hier auch nicht mehr die Filiale ist geschlossen seit 2010  auch leider ist Atelco weg .
> ...



Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Du möchtest ein Magazin lesen, das aber in deiner Umgebung nicht verkauft wird.
Warum zum Teufel abonnierst du es dann nicht einfach, dann kommt es sogar direkt zu dir in deinen Briefkasten.

Das die Printmedien alle vor dem Aussterben sind, liegt nicht an PCGames. Das geht der gesamten Branche so.
Viele sind eben auf online Magazine umgestiegen und das merken auch die Märkte, die früherr mehr Zeitschriften verkauft haben.
Ganz ehrlich, warum sollte ich mir als Marktleiter mehrere PC Magazine (oder auch andere) ins Regal legen, wenn sie dann keiner kauft.
Die Märkte bei dir haben das nicht aus Spaß so gemacht. Es hat sich halt einfach nicht rentiert.

Wie man sich hier jetzt aber wochenlag ausheulen kann, verstehe ich nicht.
Hol dir ein Abo und fertig.



> Ich frag mich auch ehrlich gesagt in welchem Brennpunkt der TE da wohnt, wo es Internet nur auf Volumenbasis gibt, im 10km Umkreis nur zwei Geschäfte, und die Post "oft" nicht an kommt. Laut eigener Aussage soll das ja auch noch eine größere Stadt sein.



Vielleicht in Prypjat, nahe Tschernobyl 
Ich wohne auch am A*sch der Welt. Mittlerweile habe ich schnelles Internet und die Post und andere Lieferdienste kamen schon immer und das auch zuverlässig.
V.a. braucht man ja kein DSL 50.000 um ein Magazin online zu lesen.
Ich frage mich, wie er hier im Forum schreibt


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

Es sind halt alles nur Ausreden, um alles schlecht zu reden.
Wer nicht mal in der Lage ist 10km in den nächsten Ort zu fahren, will das einfach nicht.
Es sind halt all die Anderen Schuld.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Im Internet trifft man halt immer wieder auf Menschen, die sich mit der modernen Welt auch wirklich gerade nur eben so zurecht finden können. Quasi so ein bisschen ratlos an der Seitenlinie mitlaufen. Weil sie nicht wirklich verstehen, was eigentlich geschieht und ihnen das auch etwas Angst macht, klammern sie sich lieber trotzig an Altbewährtes (evtl. ein bisschen aufgewertet -> Stichwort "digitale Videorekorder"). Andere sind so überfordert mit den vielen, vielen Möglichkeiten, dass sie - ohne viel davon zu verstehen - sinnlos Infos ranschaufeln und letztlich nie eine Entscheidung treffen können, weil jede neue, schwer verständliche Info ja auch erst wieder abgewogen werden will. So jemanden kennen wir hier ja auch.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

..ich muss etwa 40Km Hin/Zurück zum Nächsten Händler fahren. Der einzige Laden in der Umgebung der die PCGH-Print noch führt bekommt *4* Ausgaben.
Eine ist für ihren son Generell verplant die Unterste und Ab und zu die Oberste sind so stark beschädigt das sie nicht mehr verkauft werden können. Beim Letzten Mal ALLE 4.
Ich habe es selbst am erscheinungs tag noch NIE geschaft dort eine zu kaufen.....
wir haben 44.000 Einwohner und es gibt nur noch einen Laden/kleiner Kiosk in der Einkaufszone. Geschaut habe ich bisher in 2x Kaufland, 3x Marktkauf, 2x Rewe, 2xPenny, 2xAldi, 2xLidl, ....etc, Allein wir haben 9 Supermärkte im Ort/Nebenorte und und ich weis von 4 Kiosken und nur ein Laden bekommt 4 Ausgaben. Nur noch im Real in "Nachbar" Ort(17km Strecke) fand ich bisher ein paar Exemplare, aber auch da muss ich am Erscheinungs Tag hin...Oder ich fahre 45 Minuten nach Bielefeld und 45 Minuten Zurück....

Es ist aber leider durch die immer geringer werdende Leser Zahl nicht zu vermeiden... Abos haben 2 Negative Folgen: 1.Händler Tot. 2. Die Zeitrschrift sieht im Briefkasten aus wie gebrauchtes Klopapier....


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Im Internet trifft man halt immer wieder auf Menschen, die sich mit der modernen Welt auch wirklich gerade nur eben so zurecht finden können. Quasi so ein bisschen ratlos an der Seitenlinie mitlaufen. Weil sie nicht wirklich verstehen, was eigentlich geschieht und ihnen das auch etwas Angst macht, klammern sie sich lieber trotzig an Altbewährtes (evtl. ein bisschen aufgewertet -> Stichwort "digitale Videorekorder"). Andere sind so überfordert mit den vielen, vielen Möglichkeiten, dass sie - ohne viel davon zu verstehen - sinnlos Infos ranschaufeln und letztlich nie eine Entscheidung treffen können, weil jede neue, schwer verständliche Info ja auch erst wieder abgewogen werden will. So jemanden kennen wir hier ja auch.



Sicherlich gibt es die. Nur dürfte dann keiner von diesen Leuten ein PC Gamer sein, der fleißig PCGH liest, um sich über neueste Hardware zu informieren.
Das eine schließt mMn das andere aus.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> ..ich muss etwa 40Km Hin/Zurück zum Nächsten Händler fahren. Der einzige Laden in der Umgebung der die PCGH-Print noch führt bekommt *4* Ausgaben.
> Eine ist für ihren son Generell verplant die Unterste und Ab und zu die Oberste sind so stark beschädigt das sie nicht mehr verkauft werden können. Beim Letzten Mal ALLE 4.
> Ich habe es selbst am erscheinungs tag noch NIE geschaft dort eine zu kaufen.....
> wir haben 44.000 Einwohner und es gibt nur noch einen Laden/kleiner Kiosk in der Einkaufszone. Geschaut habe ich bisher in 2x Kaufland, 3x Marktkauf, 2x Rewe, 2xPenny, 2xAldi, 2xLidl, ....etc, Allein wir haben 9 Supermärkte im Ort/Nebenorte und und ich weis von 4 Kiosken und nur ein Laden bekommt 4 Ausgaben. Nur noch im Real in "Nachbar" Ort(17km Strecke) fand ich bisher ein paar Exemplare, aber auch da muss ich am Erscheinungs Tag hin...Oder ich fahre 45 Minuten nach Bielefeld und 45 Minuten Zurück....
> ...



Hast du Mal probiert bei einem anderen Kiosk nachzufragen? Die legen die ja nur nicht ins Regal weil die sich nicht gut verkauft hat, bzw sie es nicht versucht haben. Wenn du freundlich fragst ordern die auch die PCGH beim Grossisten, das ist für den Laden weder mit großem Aufwand, noch mit Kosten verbunden.
Die Händler müssen nicht verkaufte Zeitschriften nicht selbst bezahlen


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

Ja schon mal hier und da Probiert, da geht es angeblich um Definierte Mengen und Abnahme Garantien, Verwaltungsaufwand blabla.
Ich habe mich arangiert und gucke auf dem Nachhauseweg hier und da mal vorbei durch wechselde Auswertstätigkeit ist das etwas Kompensiert aber danke.
Abnehemende Print beständen kann ich aus Händler sich gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es die. Nur dürfte dann keiner von diesen Leuten ein PC Gamer sein, der fleißig PCGH liest, um sich über neueste Hardware zu informieren.
> Das eine schließt mMn das andere aus.



Hmmm, ich denke nicht, dass sich das gegenseitig ausschließt. PC-Hardware ist ja durchaus noch etwas Klassisches, Handfestes. Komplexer als eine Taschenlampe, klar, aber seit dem 386er hat sich nichts Grundlegendes geändert. Da sind die Veränderungen im modernen Lebensalltag, in puncto Digitalisierung und Flexibilisierung deutlich einschneidender und für viele Menschen überfordernder.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich denke nicht, dass sich das gegenseitig ausschließt. PC-Hardware ist ja durchaus noch etwas Klassisches, Handfestes. Komplexer als eine Taschenlampe, klar, aber seit dem 386er hat sich nichts Grundlegendes geändert. Da sind die Veränderungen im modernen Lebensalltag, in puncto Digitalisierung und Flexibilisierung deutlich einschneidender und für viele Menschen überfordernder.



Ich denke schon, dass sich das ausschließt. Jemand ist Fortschrittsgegner und ist damit überfordert, Spiele online zu kaufen. Online Zahlmethoden sind ihm zu kompliziert. Dann soll ausgerechnet dieser Typ Windows PC Gamer sein? Jemand, dem es zu kompliziert ist simple Online Formulare auszufüllen, soll dann mit einem Gaming PC und allem was dazugehört parat kommen? Und dieser jemand, obwohl er mit Fortschritt überfordert ist, liest dann ausgerechnet die PCGH, die kein Nostalgie Magazin ist, sondern sich mit Fortschritten und Weiterentwicklungen auf dem PC Markt beschäftigt? 
Das passt in meinen Augen so gar nicht zusammen.
Man braucht sich doch nur ältere Leute anzuschauen, die eben nicht mit Computer aufgewachsen sind. Viele sind sicherlich mit Internet und Fortschritt überfordert. Aber die haben dann auch keinen Gaming PC da stehen.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn dir, gerade heutzutage, das Bezahlen zu kompliziert ist
> .



Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit beim Kauf von Lebensmitteln die PC Magazine mit der EC Karte bezahlt an der Kasse oder bei der Tankstelle am Wocheneden, die Tankstelle liegt genau auf dem Weg
wo ich jedes WE daran vorbei kam ,
über das sehr unsichere Internet gebe ich generell keine Bank Daten  das ist  mein Recht .

Und wie schon gesagt ich lasse mir auch nchts zu schicken weil ich was anderes zu tun habe als monatelang der Post hinterher zu telefonieren zu rennen wenn diese nicht an kommt ,
wenn ich im Laden Geschäft kaufe habe ich es wenigstens und das auch sofort und nicht irgendwann,
ein Postbrief ist hier auch schon mal  8 Tage unterwegs das innerhalb der Stadt "Wichtige Sachen erledige ich seit Jahren nur noch und ausschließlich per Fax ".


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2019)

Und Deine Zahlung per EC-Karte geht nicht über das "sehr unsichere Internet"?! Stimmt, da kommt jeden Abend ein Bankkaufmann im Anzug  vorbei, lässt sich die Kassenbons geben und tippt das am nächsten Morgen in den Bankcomputer ein. Wo lebst Du eigentlich?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass sich das ausschließt. Jemand ist Fortschrittsgegner und ist damit überfordert, Spiele online zu kaufen. Online Zahlmethoden sind ihm zu kompliziert. Dann soll ausgerechnet dieser Typ Windows PC Gamer sein? Jemand, dem es zu kompliziert ist simple Online Formulare auszufüllen, soll dann mit einem Gaming PC und allem was dazugehört parat kommen? Und dieser jemand, obwohl er mit Fortschritt überfordert ist, liest dann ausgerechnet die PCGH, die kein Nostalgie Magazin ist, sondern sich mit Fortschritten und Weiterentwicklungen auf dem PC Markt beschäftigt?
> Das passt in meinen Augen so gar nicht zusammen.
> Man braucht sich doch nur ältere Leute anzuschauen, die eben nicht mit Computer aufgewachsen sind. Viele sind sicherlich mit Internet und Fortschritt überfordert. Aber die haben dann auch keinen Gaming PC da stehen.



Ich glaube eben nicht, dass "mit der modernen Welt nicht klarkommen" per se gleichbedeutend ist mit "Fortschrittsgegner" und umgekehrt. Hardware an sich ist vglw. simple, schnöde Technik. Platinen, Transistoren, Leiterbahnen. Die ganze Weiterentwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte haben daran nichts geändert. Darum kann sich damit auch der 386er- oder Atari-Schrauber auch zurechtfinden. Die ganzen anderen Umbrüche, die unsere Lebenswelt komplizierter machen und teilweise auf den Kopf stellen, sind etwas ganz anderes, fordern Menschen ganzen anders, haben ganz andere emotionale Auswirkungen auf uns. Ängste, Unsicherheiten, Klammern an Bekanntes.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> "Wichtige Sachen erledige ich seit Jahren nur noch und ausschließlich per Fax ".


Es gibt noch Faxgeräte?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich glaube eben nicht, dass "mit der modernen Welt nicht klarkommen" per se gleichbedeutend ist mit "Fortschrittsgegner" und umgekehrt.



An meiner Argumentation ändert das nichts.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hardware an sich ist vglw. simple, schnöde Technik. Platinen, Transistoren, Leiterbahnen. Die ganze Weiterentwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte haben daran nichts geändert. Darum kann sich damit auch der 386er- oder Atari-Schrauber auch zurechtfinden.



Keine Hardware ohne Software. Und bei der Software hat sich sehr wohl einiges geändert seit 386 MS-DOS und ST/AMIGA Zeiten, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass jemand, der die enorme Entwicklung von Computern in den Achtzigern mitgemacht hat, sich heute sicherlich nicht von Fortschritt schocken lässt und sich einigelt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die ganzen anderen Umbrüche, die unsere Lebenswelt komplizierter machen und teilweise auf den Kopf stellen, sind etwas ganz anderes, fordern Menschen ganzen anders, haben ganz andere emotionale Auswirkungen auf uns. Ängste, Unsicherheiten, Klammern an Bekanntes.



Umbrüche hast du beim PC auch alle Nase lang.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ein Postbrief ist hier auch schon mal  8 Tage unterwegs das innerhalb der Stadt "Wichtige Sachen erledige ich seit Jahren nur noch und ausschließlich per Fax ".


Mal abgesehen davon das Fax nicht automatisch sicherer ist ( Datensicherheit beim Telefaxverkehr ),
in welchem Land befindest du dich? Wo ist denn ein normaler Brief ACHT TAGE lang unterwegs?


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> "Wichtige Sachen erledige ich seit Jahren nur noch und ausschließlich per Fax ".


Ist keine Schriftform und kann man sich im Zweifel in die Haare schmieren. Aber Du scheinst eh nicht von dieser Welt zu sein.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Faxgeräte?



Es wurde sich sogar schon darüber beschwert das die Telekom es sich gewagt hat gar keine Faxnummer mehr zu haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

Tja, in Deutschland, als wohl so ziemlich letztem Land der Welt, sind Faxe immer noch verbreitet.

Siehe z.B. hier:

Kontakt ALTERNATE HILFE


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

Klar, aber "wichtige" Dinge sind auch per Fax nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Zum einen da die Schriftform rein rechtlich unklar/ nicht erfüllt ist, zum anderen da oft ohne zusätzliche Verschlüsslung gesendet wird und außerdem JEDER im Büro, von der Putzfrau bis zum Hausmeister physischen Zugriff auf das eingehende Dokument hat und es somit einsehen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2019)

Ja, klar.
Und selbst in Deutschland ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Faxe ganz verschwunden sind.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klar, aber "wichtige" Dinge sind auch per Fax nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Zum einen da die Schriftform rein rechtlich unklar/ nicht erfüllt ist, zum anderen da oft ohne zusätzliche Verschlüsslung gesendet wird  .



Sehr oft wird Dokumenten Echtheit verlangt das heißt mit Original Unterschrift.
Es gibt für Fax keine Neue und sichere Alternativen
und Email Accounts werden alle 4 vis 8 Wochen gehackt  , glaubst du das ich wieder wie in der Steinzeit zum Postamt renne mit Wartezeiten und ungünstigen  Öffnungszeiten  für Einschreiben  und dann ca 4 € zahle z.z Extra Fahrtkosten wenn eine Din4 per Fax nur 24 Cent kostet .
Fax  kann man auch Papierlos von Firtzbox zu Firtzbox  schicken .

PC und Internet  Email ist nun mal nicht Sicher und nicht Zuverlässig für so was .


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klar, aber "wichtige" Dinge sind auch per Fax nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Zum einen da die Schriftform rein rechtlich unklar/



Da ist nichts unklar ein Fax hat eine Bedeutung wie ein Einschreibe Brief und wenn man es mit Beisein von Zeugen macht gilt das sogar wie ein Einscheiben  mit Rückschein , erkundige dich mal beim Fachanwalt statt unwahre Behauptungen zu verbreiten .
Wenn du meinst alles was  Alt abschaffen dann müsste man auch Radio, TV abschaffen   die Tageszeitung gleich mit,   "Wetten das da über 80 % nicht  mitmachen ?" ,   einen Chip in die Birne einpflanzen.

Aber hier geht es nicht um Fax was auch Reispapier-los  geht ,  sondern nur  darum das PC Games und PC HW  nicht mehr im freien Handel verfügbar ist , wahrscheinlich hat sich der oberste Marktleiter gesagt diese Magazine  werden  nicht mehr gekauft nehmen wir nicht mehr ins das Sortiment ,
wenn ein Magazin nicht mehr gekauft wird   liegt das sicherlich nicht am Kunden .


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Sehr oft wird Dokumenten Echtheit verlangt das heißt mit Original Unterschrift.


Eben. Original und keine Kopie, die ein Fax nun einmal ist. 



colormix schrieb:


> erkundige dich mal beim Fachanwalt statt unwahre Behauptungen zu verbreiten


Hint: Hauptsache die Form stimmt! Ein UEberblick zur gesetzlichen Schriftform


----------



## Firefox83 (28. März 2019)

@ colormix

du hast kein Vertrauen in der Post, gibst im Internet deine Angaben ungern weiter und benutzt oft ein Fax-Gerät. okey, grundsätzlich legitim.

Aber dann lass dir doch das PCGH Magazin einfach nach hause faxen 

PS: viel erfolg beim weitersuchen. Wenn du jemals eine PCGH Printkopie in der Hand halten wirst, lass es uns wissen! Mit Beweisfoto natürlich


----------



## -Shorty- (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ... sondern nur  darum das PC Games und PC HW  nicht mehr im freien Handel verfügbar ist , wahrscheinlich hat sich der oberste Marktleiter gesagt diese Magazine  werden  nicht mehr gekauft nehmen wir nicht mehr ins das Sortiment ,
> wenn ein Magazin nicht mehr gekauft wird   liegt das sicherlich nicht am Kunden .



Und, wer steckt denn nun dahinter, Putin, Trump oder die Chinesen? Du musst solche Gedanken schon zu Ende bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst alles was  Alt abschaffen dann müsste man auch Radio, TV abschaffen   die Tageszeitung gleich mit,   "Wetten das da über 80 % nicht  mitmachen ?" ,   einen Chip in die Birne einpflanzen.


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass sich alles verändert und kein Zustand dauerhaft ist?
Die Welt dreht sich weiter, du willst dich halt nicht mitdrehen.


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und Email Accounts werden alle 4 vis 8 Wochen gehackt



Wo hast du denn den Quark her? Ist dein Passwort "123456", "password" oder ähnliches?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quark her? Ist dein Passwort "123456", "password" oder ähnliches?


Meine GMX Mainadresse ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt und wurde noch nie, noch kein einziges mal versucht zu hacken, denn jedes falsch eingegebene Passwort würde man bemerken. Da ich mit_ Mb2.r5oHf-0t_  laut Fachpresse das sicherste Passwort der Welt nutze,  mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, dass irgend jemand, sollte er es versuchen, eine Change hat


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Sehr oft wird Dokumenten Echtheit verlangt das heißt mit Original Unterschrift.
> Es gibt für Fax keine Neue und sichere Alternativen
> und Email Accounts werden alle 4 vis 8 Wochen gehackt  , glaubst du das ich wieder wie in der Steinzeit zum Postamt renne mit Wartezeiten und ungünstigen  Öffnungszeiten  für Einschreiben  und dann ca 4 € zahle z.z Extra Fahrtkosten wenn eine Din4
> PC und Internet  Email ist nun mal nicht Sicher und nicht Zuverlässig für so was .



Also ich habe schon oft unterschriebene Dokumente eingescannt und per E-Mail verschickt und das wird akzeptiert.
Mache ich auf der Arbeit auch öfters.

So langam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob du hier nicht einfach trollen möchtest.

Dein E-Mail Account wird vielleicht alle 4 bis 8 Wochen gehackt, wenn du das Passwort 1234 wählst und du alle möglichen Anhänge und Spam Mails einfach öffnest.
Ich habe E-Mail Accounts, die es seit mehr als 10 Jahren gibt und die wurden noch nie gehackt. Warum auch.

Dann darfst du aber auch nicht hier ins Forum. Wie hast du das eigentlich geschafft, denn um sich hier zu registrieren, braucht man doch eine E-Mail Adresse.
Wird die alle 4 bis 8 Wochen gehackt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ich mit_ Mb2.r5oHf-0t_  laut Fachpresse das sicherste Passwort der Welt nutze,  mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, dass irgend jemand, sollte er es versuchen, eine Change hat



Toll, dann haben wir ja das gleiche Passwort


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Da ist nichts unklar ein Fax hat eine Bedeutung wie ein Einschreibe Brief und wenn man es mit Beisein von Zeugen macht gilt das sogar wie ein Einscheiben  mit Rückschein , erkundige dich mal beim Fachanwalt statt unwahre Behauptungen zu verbreiten .



Unwahre Behauptungen, du bist der Held 



> Wenn du meinst alles was  Alt abschaffen dann müsste man auch Radio, TV abschaffen   die Tageszeitung gleich mit,   "Wetten das da über 80 % nicht  mitmachen ?" ,   einen Chip in die Birne einpflanzen.



Glaub mir, du bist mit deinem Volumen Tarif nicht unter den 80%. Nur weil du da gezwungenermaßen hängen bleibst, gilt dies nicht für andere. 



> Aber hier geht es nicht um Fax was auch Reispapier-los  geht ,  sondern nur  darum das PC Games und PC HW  nicht mehr im freien Handel verfügbar ist , wahrscheinlich hat sich der oberste Marktleiter gesagt diese Magazine  werden  nicht mehr gekauft nehmen wir nicht mehr ins das Sortiment ,



Was willst du überhaupt? Lösungen? Alternativen? Nö
Einfach nur deine grundlegende Unzufriedenheit präsentieren. 



> wenn ein Magazin nicht mehr gekauft wird   liegt das sicherlich nicht am Kunden .



In deinem Fall schon.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So langam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob du hier nicht einfach trollen möchtest.
> 
> Dein E-Mail Account wird vielleicht alle 4 bis 8 Wochen gehackt, wenn du das Passwort 1234 wählst und du alle möglichen Anhänge und Spam Mails einfach öffnest.



Email Accounts werden alle nahsenlang gehack und die Daten liegen im Internet offen über das Dark Net hat man mir auch schon oft  einen kompletten Datensatz mit Support angeboten auch Support per Fax ,
Noch Fragen dazu ?
Erkundige dich mal beim Fachmann "Eine Email ist eine offene Postkarte wo jeder mit lesen kann ", Verschlüsselt wird nur das Passwort aber nicht der Inhalt , eine Email kann man gut nur dafür verwenden Foren Bestätigung und allgemeine Anfragen aber nicht für Sensible Inhalte .


Bevor "Voreilig"  Posten   ohne zu wissen erst mal informieren.

Datenschutz: Warum E-Mails wie Postkarten sind 

Ist dir dabei denn noch nicht aufgefallen das es für Windows nur "Ein  Aktuelles"  Email Programm gibt,
sehr oft funktioniert  der Email Account auch nicht und ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht Erreichbar das zieht sich über Tage/Wochen oft hin 
und bei Vodafone Email hatte ich es sehr oft das Emails überhaupt nicht an kamen ,
wir machen übrigens  mit Firmen die sich hinter Call Center Warteschleifen verstecken   die Fax Anschrift verweigern keine Verträge mehr .

Das alles hat aber nichts damit zu tun das es PC Gamen die ich ab und zu mal gerne gekauft hatte und hin und wieder mal die HW nicht mehr zu kaufen  gibt .


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist dir dabei denn noch nicht aufgefallen das es für Windows nur Ein Email Programm gibt und das sehr oft der Email Account auch nicht funktioniert , "Wegen Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht Erreichbar ",


Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Für Windows gibt es nur diesen einen E-Mail-Client: Comparison of email clients - Wikipedia

Und wenn Dein Provider ständig Wartungsarbeiten an den Mailservern vornimmt, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal nen anderen Anbieter suchen. Dann wirst Du vielleicht auch nicht alle Nase lang gehacked.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. März 2019)

Lösungen die den Nutzer beanspruchen sind hier, denk ich, nicht gewünscht. Der Thread ist ja bereits voll davon und die Umsetzung steht nicht zur Debatte.

Hey wir haben doch hier im Forum immer wieder einen der gute Handytarife kennt. Vielleicht muss man da nur mal vermitteln.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Die Thema Abweichung habe ich ja nicht angefangen nur erwähnt was ich Wichtiges per Fax mache Alleine  auch wegen den Schutz meiner Daten ,
Datenschutz: Warum E-Mails wie Postkarten sind

Noch mal zum Thema es ist trotzdem erstaunlich das es hier die Gamestar/Ct, PC Welt  wieder gibt und die PC Games/HW  nicht mehr gibt .


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Thema Abweichung habe ich ja nicht angefangen nur erwähnt was ich Wichtiges per Fax mache Alleine  auch wegen den Schutz meiner Daten ,



Glaubst du wirklich den Schwachsinn den du schreibst? 
Das geile ist ja, sobald deine Aussagen widerlegt werden, reagierst du darauf nicht mehr. Mister Experte für schriftform. 
Hauptsache die Form stimmt! Ein UEberblick zur gesetzlichen Schriftform




> Noch mal zum Thema es ist trotzdem erstaunlich das es hier die Gamestar/Ct, PC Welt  wieder gibt und die PC Games/HW  nicht mehr gibt .



Dir wurde jetzt mehrmals erklärt wie dieses System funktioniert, Dir wurden Lösungen angeboten. 
Das alles ignorierst Du und wiederholst immer wieder, diesen bescheuerten Schwachsinn.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich den Schwachsinn den du schreibst?
> Das geile ist ja, sobald deine Aussagen widerlegt werden, reagierst du darauf nicht mehr. Mister Experte für schriftform.



Ist bei dir die Schrift zu klein das du überlesen hast das es  her nicht um Fax geht 
sondern über das Thema das PCGames/HW nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt ,
und Lösungsvorschläge solltest du lieber der Redaktion mitteilen statt mir ,
ich bin nur Kunde und nicht für die Verbreitung in Verkaufsstellen nicht Zuständig .


----------



## fipS09 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist bei dir die Schrift zu klein das du überlesen hast das es  her nicht um Fax geht
> sondern über das Thema das PCGames/HW nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt ,
> und Lösungsvorschläge solltest du lieber der Redaktion mitteilen statt mir ,
> ich bin nur Kunde und nicht für die Verbreitung in Verkaufsstellen nicht Zuständig .



Genauso wenig wie die Redaktion dafür zuständig ist,aber dir wurde ja erst 100mal erklärt wie das System Verlag->Großhandel->Einzelhandel funktioniert. Wenns bei euch im Dorf natürlich kein Internet gibt dürfte die Nachfrage nach so Magazinen gering sein.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2019)

Das eigentliche Thema des Threads darf mittlerweile wohl als erledigt angesehen werden. Daher kann hier, denke ich, geschlossen werden.

*closed*


----------

